# "Inhalt" von char in if Schleife einbauen



## mR.MiFiStO (6. April 2002)

Moin moin,

also wenn ich z.B.

char x[]="blabla";

und  

char y[]="blabla";

habe. Und nun in einer if Schleife den Inhalt einbauen will wie amche ich das.
D.H. wenn x und y den selben Inhalt haben also (blabla in dem Fall)soll zum beispiel hallo blabla ausgegeben werden oder wenn sie nicht gleich sind irgendwas anderes.
Hoffentlich verständlich  

thx for help...


----------



## Robert Martinu (6. April 2002)

Die Funktion "int strcmp(const char* x, const char* y)"
vergleicht alle Zeichen und unterscheidet Gross/Kleinschreibung
Rückgabe ist
 <0 wenn x<y
 =0 wenn x=y
 >0 wenn x>y

"int stricmp(const char* x,const char* y)" ignoriert Gross/Kleinschreibung

"int strncmp(const char* x, const char* y, size_type Anzahl)" vergleicht die ersten Anzahl Zeichen und

"int strnicmp(const char* x, const char* y, size_type Anzahl)"
macht das Gleiche, ignoriert aber die Gross/Kleinschreibung dabei.


----------



## mR.MiFiStO (6. April 2002)

Hoi,
thx erstmal..
Hm sorry ich bin mit c++  nich so beflügelt benutze es zum ersten mal!
Wie bau ich das denn nun in eine if etc. schleife ein?
Was ich probiert hab schien alles bei mir nicht zu klappen...


----------



## Robert Martinu (6. April 2002)

z.B.

```
//Wir vergleichen Strings

#include <iostream>
#include <string>

using namespace std;

int main()
{
	char *x="EinString";
	char *y="NochEinString";

	if(NULL==strcmp(x,y))
	{
		cout<<"die beiden Strings sein identisch"<<endl;
	}
	else if(strcmp(x,y)>0)
	{
		cout<<"String x ist groesser"<<endl;
	}
	else
	{
		cout<<"String y ist groesser"<<endl;
	}
	return 0;
}
```
wäre ein Beispiel für eine Verzweigung.



Die Bedingungen für Schleifen funktionieren genauso, allerdings würd ich dafür dann ncit umbedingt if als Konstrukt der ersten Wahl sehen


----------



## Xeragon (6. April 2002)

Und um es ein für alle mal klarzustellen: Das Beispiel hier ist in C nicht C++ .

In C++ würde man zwei strings per operator==() vergleichen.


----------



## Robert Martinu (6. April 2002)

Wenn aber auch nach c-Strings gefragt wird - die dann erst extra in Stringobjekte zu verpacken nur um sie zu vergleich wär übertrieben


----------



## Xeragon (6. April 2002)

Ich meinte dass nicht wegen dir, sondern mR.MiFiStO. Leider verwenden die meisten C und glauben es sei C++ .


----------

